# Riding one bigger size frame?



## kimguroo (Dec 26, 2006)

Does anyone ride one bigger size frame bike?


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Yes....*

probably all those who wear 1 shoe size too big. Expect pain, blisters, sloppy handling, suffering and no fun.

Just to be clerar...FIT is the most important part of a bike purchase.

Just my .02, Jim


----------



## Welganator (Jul 23, 2007)

Like Jim said, frame sizing is important. but of-coarse there is more to then saying a larger frame is always bad. There are trade offs. A larger frame will be harder to manuvuer in technical terrain however it will also be more stable at high speeds. You can still make a larger frame work for you with carful choices in crank sets, stem lengths and seat position. So, like most other things, it depends on your preferences and personal riding style. Hope this helped a little.
Happy Trails


----------



## littlekid (Jan 24, 2008)

what do mean 1 size bigger? i'm 5'3" 140lbs with an inseam of 29" and ride a 17" rockhopper. i tried smaller frames and was completely uncomfortable. granted people do give my bike and i strange looks after riding with them thru the most technical sections on the trails here at santos, graham swamp(not many), the rock, razor back, etc. you know something... i'm comfortable. i think being comfortable is the most important thing there is on a bike. i could be wrong.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

im guessing you're getting a deal on a bike thats too big.. it'll cost more replacing stuff to make it fit you right than it would to buy a bike that fits the first time.


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

*Hmmm...*

I like smaller....1m like 5'5 1/2". I have a 15.5" now and am trying a 14" Monday. I like the smaller frame for technical stuff and freeriding. I always had small bikes when I rode a lot years ago.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

I would assume your riding cross country, in which case swapping out the stem and readjusting the cockpit can make it work. For DH or free ride, a size smaller is better, easier to use, lighter, and you feel more in control.


----------



## spartan034 (Apr 5, 2007)

I ride an 18", were as my size is a 16 or a 17. i have a really short stem, and that takes care of it. i really dont have enough stand over, but i just lean the bike when i stand over it... it is still very nimble, contrary to what people will tell you. the only real disadvatage is that with such a short stem, it is tougher to get my weight over the front end, whcih is why my stem is upside down. well here is a pic


----------



## madmagrider (Jan 30, 2008)

kimguroo said:


> Does anyone ride one bigger size frame bike?


I really think it depends on your build. I have a short inseam but a long upper body. I think most of the "fit" is in your upper torso, seeing as seat height is adjustable.

I chose an 18 inch bike due to torso length, even though my jewels just lightly touch the frame when standing over the frame. I tried a 16 inch frame and the bike was just too small for me.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

I need a large frame to fit the top tube, but a med for standover. So I ride a large. It is possible to order a custom frame if your really out side the norm. With bikes fit is everything.


----------



## danyshazam (Feb 17, 2008)

Whenever I read this I feel monster ish, I'm 14 and 6'2" already! i just moved up a size to 21in and i havent yet tried it out. Im pretty sure i will get used to it but i cant go much smaller or when i climb steep hills my knees hit the handle bars...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

wow. big kid. i am 5'9"ish and have a 19" bike with a 70mm stem and a 17" with a 90mm stem. i think the ETT is about an inch different and standover is better on the 17". th 19" can feel a bit big at times but cockpit feels the same.


----------



## Firefly7 (Jan 22, 2008)

I rode A cannondale f300 for 2 years that was one size bigger and until i got a new bike that fit me perfectly...I didn't know the difference..If the biike is to big for you, it sucks, you get winded faster, you can't fall right because you can't bail from the bike like your supposed to and the most important if you start to slide out on a trail, it's very hard to re-gain you control...The bike must feel like another part of your body to keep optimal control..Don't risk it on trails, it's not worth it...


----------

